# Oil Drain Plug Washer for Honda Single Stage Snow Blower Model HS720AS



## Alex20 (Dec 19, 2020)

I am looking for new washer for Oil Drain Plug for my Honda Single Stage Snow Blower Model HS720AS. Any suggestion where can I get it?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

A lot of hardware stores sell aluminum flat washers that will work.
Aluminum is a soft metal that will seal it. I would use that instead of a plastic washer.
Bring the drain bolt with you to match it up with so you get the correct size washer.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

I believe you need 94109-12000, $1.02 at Boats.not, or your Honda Dealer


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

already answered but i would have flown in with one for you.


----------

